# Kabel in Schaltschränke einführen



## Balou (11 Dezember 2003)

Moin,

wie führt ihr bei aufgestellten Schaltschränken die Kabel von unten ein durch Schaumstoff oder durch PG's oder anders?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Balou


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2003)

Hi,
was meinst du mit "durch Schaumstoff"?

Von unten einführen ist immer das beste, wegen Wassereintritt e.t.c.
Aber du sagst die Schaltschränke sind aufgestellt, also musst du prüfen ob das einführen von unten möglich ist, wenn nicht dann mit PG-Verschraubungen von oben einführen.
Gruss.
Roland.


----------



## Balou (12 Dezember 2003)

*Schaltschränke*

Es sind Schaltschränke von Rittal die haben unten einen Sockel wo man die Kable einführt.
Die frage ist wie man die Schränke Staubdich bekommt bei uns wurde da früher Schaumstoff um die Kabel gedrückt.
Ich allerdings bin mehr führ PG's weils mir einfacher undf sicherer erscheint.


----------



## volker (12 Dezember 2003)

wir benutzen in der regel würgenippel. pg-verschraubungen sind in der regel nicht notwendig, da die kabel ja fest verlegt sind und da keiner dran rumzerrt.


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2003)

es gibt von rital spezielle bodenblechelemente in die man eine art würgenippel einstecken kann. keine ahnung wie die heißen, bei rital fragen oder im katalog schauen.

meiner meinung gibt es nichts besseres, die sind sicht, flexibel erweiterbar und auch hinterher kann man noch leicht änäderungen machen. eine verschraubung oder ein nippel ist immer fest mit dem blech verbunden, aber die module von rital verden in U-förmige blechausschnitte eingeschoben.


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Kommt auch drauf an, wo die Kabel herkommen.
Kommen die Kabel aus den Boden, etwa durch ein großes Loch zum Keller oder einen Kabelschacht, würde ich wegen der Spinnen und Nager den Kabelzugang mit PU-Schaum abdichten. Ich mag weder tote Mäuse auf Stromschienen, noch Spinnweben im Haar,  Mäuseköttel in der Simatic oder gar angenagte Kabel.

Limbo


----------

